# Nos: Silgar



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

My first Swiss Vintage watch is a Silgar 17 jewell manual wind


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting design with twin bars at the top - ten through to two. Size?

Mike


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Is that not the reflection of light?


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice watch


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

About the size: 32mm /35mm with crown


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)




----------

